# Radio 4: Greece: Broken Marble, Broken Future- now



## Grizzly

An interesting programme, on Radio 4 now (5.18 pm) but available to listen again.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b017x7kf

_As the most recent 48 hour national strike gripped the nation, the writer Maria Margaronis navigated her way through her beloved country to hear - above the din of protest and the hiss of the tear gas - those voices trying to make sense of this spiralling crisis in Athens and in the mountains and villages beyond._

G


----------



## Grizzly

This was such an excellent programme and my link sank without trace on Sunday so I'm bumping it.

It made sense of some of the questions we wanted to ask when last in Greece.

Don't miss it !

G


----------

